#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  Top Institutions/Universities in India That Accept TOEFL Scores

## amos.0119

The following is the list of the top universities accepting TOEFL scores: Universities in India


Aegis School of BusinessAurora’s Engineering CollegeBritish AcademyC-CAPSCentral Institute of English & Foreign LanguagesIBMIDEA Institute of Management & TechnologyIndian Institute of Social Welfare & Business ManagementIndian School of BusinessMETAMORFS





  Similar Threads: Top Institutions/Universities in Germany That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in Canada That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in Australia That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in U.S That Accept TOEFL Scores Top Institutions/Universities in U.K That Accept TOEFL Scores

----------

